# Momma dog still has diarrhea 5 days after whelping? Need Help



## jax

Our lab whelped a litter of 4 pups five days ago and she is still having very runny diarrhea. She did get the cleanout shot after the pups were born to get everyone thing out. The pups are doing good, but she has really bad runs about 2 to 3 times a day. I have been giving her 1 egg or scoop of cottage cheese with 1 cup of ProPlan puppy for her morning meal and then 1 cup of PP two other times (noon and early evening), she usually doesn't eat all of it during the evening meal. She is drinking plenty of water too. I have read about giving her a tablespoon of 100% canned pumpkin and/or a tablespoon of plain yorgurt? Do you put that with their dog food? Also read about chicken and some rice? Do I withhold her regular dog food while I do the chicken and rice or could I mix it half and half with dog food? I am just not sure how long I should try these methods as I know she needs the nutrients in the dog food for the pups? Any help is appreciated. I feel bad for her and want her to get past this. Thanks, Dan


----------



## ErinsEdge

Personally I would just get it to stop with Endosorb *http://www.prnpharmacal.com/endosorb/index.php* Metronaidazole or Lomotil and then give some probiotics and pumpkin. It's fairly common as their stomachs are getting used to a different intake. You can gice chicken and rice for a few days and then start adding back the kibble.


----------



## fishin444

Try a tablespoon of Pepto Bismol.


----------



## Cleo Watson

fishin444 said:


> Try a tablespoon of Pepto Bismol.


I definitely reccommend using the Pepto tablets. They hate the liquid and will froth at the mouth and sling their heads and get tht pink stuff all over everything. It is hard to remove from clothing, bedding, etc.


----------



## Guest

I put mine on boiled hamburger and white rice for a day or two than slowly add her food . Did you switch her to puppy food slowly adding it to her regular food over a week s time, or just start giving it when she had the pups ? when my dog was nursing a litter of 11 she ate 10 cups of puppy food a day she looked great never lost weight. Your dog really needs to get this cleared up so she can feel better and eat better those pups put a huge demand on her. If you take her into your vet he can give her pills to make this stop which will make her feel alot better.


----------



## ErinsEdge

Believe it or not the Pepto tabs don't dissolve that quickly. That's why I put up with the liquid if I give Pepto.

Pepto-Bismol/Kaopectate

Every dog owner knows about vomiting, diarrhea and gas. Sometimes a dose of Pepto-Bismol or Kaopectate can solve a mild case of stomach or intestinal upset. However, Pepto-Bismol contains salicylates, the active ingredient in 

aspirin, so dogs that are aspirin sensitive should be given Kaopectate. Any vomiting or diarrhea that persists for more than 24 hours needs your veterinarian's attention. *Be sure to mention if you have given any Pepto-Bismol to your dog; the tablet form of Pepto-Bismol looks just like a quarter on X-rays.*


----------



## Billie

Nancy, you mentoined metronidazole , too... I didnt think that was safe for nursing moms? Thats what one of my vets said anyway. If its safe... I use that a lot for other diarrhea problems. Would be nice to clog them up with it too!


----------



## Guest

MY vet gives this even if my dog just has an upset stomach from stress. It works fast. This has gone on long enough you really should get her into a vet.


----------



## ErinsEdge

Billie said:


> Nancy, you mentoined metronidazole , too... I didnt think that was safe for nursing moms? Thats what one of my vets said anyway. If its safe... I use that a lot for other diarrhea problems. Would be nice to clog them up with it too!


That's why I gave several other choices but I use it because it usually is a one time deal and it works fast. Also, horrors, I will use it on pups if they have liquid acute diarrhea. It's worse for them to get dehydrated and go down. There is nothing that makes me more nervous than watery diarrhea in a pup. There are paste products like Diarsanyl that work but they are to be given for 3 days. The Metronaidazole works fast and I back it up with a gel or paste. Since I have been using Baycox on pups I haven't needed to use the Metronaidazole. The literature says "some" is in the milk. As long as you are not giving high doses for a long period of time


----------



## Trumbull

fishin444 said:


> Try a tablespoon of Pepto Bismol.


Never!!!! The ingredients are contradicted by AKC & any reputabl vet. Give Kaolin Pectin available at Tractor supply, *CHEWY.com*, as well as many other online pet meds sites.


----------



## KwickLabs

23721 said:


> This has gone on long enough....you really should get her into a vet.


I agree.


----------



## mjh345

KwickLabs said:


> I agree.


After 9 1/2 years I believe we would all agree!!


----------



## KwickLabs

Why do *they* sneak these old threads in? I can only guess that things are going way too slowly. 

Prime the pump.....


----------

